# day 17



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I am on day 17 of the tapes - there isn't a night that doesn't go by without me having vivid dreams - somewhat anxiety producing. I envisioning that the floodgates are being opened - from all the situations/issues that have caused me anxiety over time. It is quite disconcerting.I realize to heal, this needs to happen - but I am getting restless.... Thoughts?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi sr:This isnt' something that necessarily occurs all the time, and it can stop at any time. In other words, relax and try not to worry about it. It could stop at any time.Sometimes, as a person learns to relax and get in touch with their subconscious, old thoughts and memories arise. Mike and Eric are the experts here, and can tell you more about it.Are you on any new medication, or have you stopped any recently? That can cause vivid dreams also.JeanG


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I have been on Remeron for about 14 weeks - the dreams definitely started then - they just seem to be more intense lately


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

srhackett, I will have Mike give some comments here, he has been really busy lately. I don't know a ton about remeron, but have heard it is a pretty powerful drug and it is quite likely a factor in the dreams. Your are also still in the time frame for this.The hypnosis also makes you more focused.Let see what Mike says.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Just jumpin' in here, but I thought that I'd tell you that my brother used to take Remeron. One of the main reasons that he quit taking it was due to very unpleasant dreams. It really could be a combination of both the medicine and the tapes, but I would bet it's mainly the Remeron. Have you tried any other SSRI? Just wanted you to know.....







Megan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Megan, I have been wondering how your doing.Srhackett, I also meant to ask how the UNC went? Mike will comment on this tomorrow for you.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2001)

Hi SR,Firstly I would speak to your doctor and ask about a switch from your current meds. It isn't a drug we use over here ( or we use it under a different name), but if the dreams started then, then ask the Doc what he/she says.As for the tapes, they are geared to relax, unwind and help, I can't see how they could produce unpleasant dreams.What I woudl suggest is to listen to the tapes while your sat up just having them play in the background for a while. That way your subcon will quickly learn that they are gentle and will them begin to help.As for the anxiety. I see lots of people with anxiety, and have found if you let it flow over you rather than fight it, it passes quicker. Anxiety is like a hurricane ( to use a metaphor ) as a hurrican comes in off the sea - feeding off the moisture of the ocean - Anxiety feeds off the sea of emotion. As the hurricane hits land it starts to loose its power - by stopping fighting it your emotional hurricane iss coming over land - it has nothing to feed off and so will go.Also you have survived many anxiety attacks - none of them have hurt you. Furture ones will not either, and as you use the mataphor above, or your own, you will begin to control the attacks and then things will improve.Anxiety = FEAR = Fiction Envigaged As RealSomething that has not happened, although acting as it could/has happened.Hope this helps, let us know what your doc says.Best RegardsMike


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

The dreams were vivid when I started the Remeron and then subsided. The vividness started up again lately - so I wondered if it was the tapes - not criticizing - wasn't sure if they were taking me to the precipice of things I buried in my subconscious long ago.A couple of things- no one in hell will I give up the Remeron I can function as a normal human being iwth it - without it I am in 24/7 pain and in the bathroom just as much- I realized that for the last several nights, I have been drinking a 'juice' that I made - trying to ease my sore throat - realized that since it might be high in sugar (carrot, apple, ginger) that it might set my blood glucose high.-I just 'made it thru' my 3 year olds' long awaited surgery.I still envision the tapes tapping into some heavy duty places which in turn drums up old business that needs to be handled.Here's the dream from last night - I didn't have juice - I was sleeping and kept waking up next to different people (my husband, my ex husband, an old boyfriend) - I didn't know who I was 'with' and then I kept waking up in different places - home, my grandmother's, my parents, etc. I had weddings to go to - my cousins, friends, other people. Mr T (yes MR T!) was invited for one of the weddings and my parents had to keep him entertained for the weekend - two 75 year old Italians - driving MR T around!! What he has to do with anything is beyond me - I don't even think I have read anything about him in recent past! Am I bizarre or what?


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

forgot to answer about UNC.I told the doc about the tapes and he hadn't heard of them - but when I told him Dr. Drossman had a copy - he was very interested!He said that whatever helps was cool - I felt like I had to prove to him I was getting better (my own issue not his) - felt like I was at a job interview all over again - again my issue not his


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Heck, I have those same type dreams every night and I'm not doing Mike's tapes right now, nor am I on any type of medication







Eric, I'm doing ok. Things were going really well on the new diet, but then I had some dental problems pop up, screwed around with the diet and am back at square one again. BUT, not to despair, I'm still hanging in there.I'm still seriously wanting to do Mike's tapes. I really am just strapped for funds at the present, but maybe next month I'll be caught up and can do this.I have severe panic attacks, so I really think that I could benefit from this program in more ways than one. But too, I'm still a little, well, scared of it. Don't know why exactly, in fact I wasn't scared at all 'till I began reading this thread. Ahhhhh, just scratch that, I'm not really scared of them, that was only my anxiety talking,LOL.... Megan


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

Don't be afraid. I hope that you can find money for tapes soon.


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

Hi Srhackett...Do you have panic attacks too? I thought that maybe you do because of what Mike said about the anxiety. Do you think that the tapes will benefit your anxiety, if you have that condition? I like to think so, and from what all I've read on this topic, it seems to benefit persons suffering with anxiety. I just don't know if I can give it 100%. I am so NOT disciplined







One area that I need to work on, but never do...SEE what I mean??I ordered a "self hypno" tape a long time ago. I still have it. I never even listened to the entire tape. It may have been that particular tape or whatever, but I can't afford to order these tapes and not give them a fair shake, ya know.... Megan


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I had panic attacks and anxiety while taking 'natural supplements' from my naturopath. So they were induced - nonetheless I still had them and they were scary.Anxiety/panic attacks are sometimes a result of hypoglycemia or lack of food - I used to eat as soon as they started - PROTEIN - I had chicken cooked frozen so I could pop it out and eat it right away.I do suffer from Generalized Anxiety -I just realized that I have it.I am hoping the tapes will help with it - if nothing else - maybe they will help me realize that I am gettign anxious os that I can head it off at the pass or ease myself thru it.


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

I began having panic attacks when I was 19. I'm now 34. Mine was initially brought on by hypoglycemia. Another excellent source of protein, and really quick is cheese. Unfortunately my panic attacks have turned into agoraphobia, due mostly to the fear of the unexpected episodes hitting. Hope everything goes well for you.Megan


----------

